# No aparece un componente al pasar de ISIS a ARES



## ultegra (Abr 8, 2016)

Hola.
Tengo la versión 8.4 de Proteus y he creado un device en el ISIS al que le he añadido un package que también he diseñado. Todo en principio correcto, no me dio ningún error.
Hice un circuito de prueba en el que añadí un par de resistencias junto con este dispositivo que diseñé y al pasar al ARES solo me aparece en la lista de componentes las dos resistencias y no el componente que he diseñado. ¿Sabéis que puedo estar haciendo mal? 
Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 9, 2016)

ultegra dijo:


> ¿Sabéis que puedo estar haciendo mal?


No, porque eres tú quien está realizando el proceso.
Pero tal vez lo que yo hago te podrá servir para resolver tu problema.

Un encapsulado se pierde cuando el usuario no lo guarda al crearlo.
Sin embargo, no es necesario que un dispositivo o encapsulado creado por el usuario, tenga que ser forzosamente guardado para poder usarlo en otros diseños.
Basta con tener los archivos y copiarlos al diseño que queremos crear.

Primero se debe abrir ARES, copiar el encapsulado al diseño y* ponerle el mismo nombre y valor que se le dio en el esquema*.
De esa forma ARES lo interpretará como un componente que forma parte del esquema y automáticamente trazará las líneas de ruteo hacia donde debe ser conectado. (Este proceso puede requerir reiniciar le programa)

Con esto ya no importa que el encapsulado no esté en la lista, porque ARES ya lo tendrá adjunto.
Y aunque se cierre el programa no se perderá y podrá ser abierto sin perderse el encapsulado.


----------

